# What Have You Sang So Far?



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

I know there are some singer's in this forum....and I am very curious about what songs you guys have sang onstage before...or what shows/musicals/opera's? I started when I was in 6th grade singing pop and gradually went into musical theater then to opera singing.

. That's The Way It Is(celine dion) 7th grade sung once
. The Greatest Love Of All(whitiny houston) 8th grade sung 3 times in talent shows
. A Thousand Miles(Vanessa Carlton) sung once for a teen idol thing
. Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend(broadway version) sung 2 times
. Bali Hai(from South Pacific the musical) sung once
. I Could Have Danced All Night(My Fair Lady musical) sung twice
. Think of Me(phantom of the opera) sung 5 times
. Amarilli Mia Bella(opera song) sung once
. Mien Herr Marquis(from Die Flaudermaus) sung twice
. To Lo Sai(some opera song) sung once

I am pretty sure I have done a lot more...I just done so much I can't remember everything! :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!

I am learning these songs:

. Durch Zartlichkeit und Schmeicheln(from the opera Die Entfurung Aus Dem Serail) Ack! German is so HARD to sing and speak!!!!! :angry: But it's so awesome!!!

. My Lord And Master(The King and I musical)

. Je Ve Vivre(some opera song from Romeo and Juliet) this song is so FUN!!! It is such a happy light fun song that goes screeching high and I always feel like skipping down the street throwing flowers everywhere when I sing this LOL.  

So, what have you guys performed before?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

*stands out of debatte*


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

can't sing a thing <_< 

atleast not in tune :blink:


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I only did choir in school one year, but what a year! This was 9 years ago, so I can't remember all of it. 

I sang Tu Lo Sai (Giuseppe Torelli) in solo and ensemble contest
Hallelujah Chorus (yearly tradition and a personal favorite)
Come, Lovely Spring (Haydn)
Joululaulu (Sibelius)

We also did a great piece, but I can't remember the name! We called it the bird song, it was in French and it was hard as heck and a lot of fun! When we sang it at contest, one of the judges got really quiet and then said "I don't even know how your students memorized the words let alone sing it so well." We were mimicking the voices of bird's with our singing.

There's more, but it's been a while and the memory fades! I wasn't big on being a soloist, so most of the music is choral, but I love singing in the choir!


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by becky_@Aug 2 2004, 04:08 PM
> *
> I sang Tu Lo Sai (Giuseppe Torelli) in solo and ensemble contest
> 
> [snapback]1057[/snapback]​*


I love that song Tu Lo Sai....I can feel it running through my viens in my blood when I sing it....and sometimes I want to break out crying because it is so beautiful


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I used to conduct my orchestra when the real conductor wasn't there, so the things I sing most are peoples parts. For example: "Ok can I hear only the flutes at daaaaa da da da..."


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Aug 21 2004, 05:34 AM
> *I used to conduct my orchestra when the real conductor wasn't there, so the things I sing most are peoples parts. For example: "Ok can I hear only the flutes at daaaaa da da da..."
> [snapback]1594[/snapback]​*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

*singing*

I just sing whatever I feel like. I've never taken singing lessons, though I might someday. I was going to try this january but I got a horrible flu  I might try again soon.
In the mean time, shower singing is all I'm doing  .
I sometimes sing along with the opera arias I play. I sing along with sopranos because my voice is nearly exactly two octaves beneath their's, or I sing one octave beneath the tenors.
I agree that german is a bit hard to sing because of the consonants, but I find french harder as I'm never sure how to pronounce the words ( especially all the silent sounds! )


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Singing under shower seems to be a hobby of many of us. I will make a poll... 

I cannot sing good, but have to practise solfege for the entry exam in conservatory, so I MUST ...


----------

